# 5th Annual Pheasant hunt



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

TJ's Outdoors Filming and Bear Creek Hunt Club are teaming up for another great pheasant hunt on January 21st 2012. The cost is $120 for 5 roosters and first 20 committed with deposit sent in by Jan 7 2012. TJ&#8217;s Outdoors Filming will be filming this hunt and each person will receive DVD of the hunt mailed to him or her. A video of last years hunt is posted on www.tjsoutdoorsfilming.com.

I am also doing a free raffle for this event. One prize is a free half day filming trip. I am working on getting some companies to donate items and when I get them I will be posting them up. 

If you are interested or need more information visit www.tjsoutdoorsfilming.com or call Tim 586-944-4566. If you like to hunt both days there is hotel information on the site as well. This is a potluck so each must bring a small dish to pass.



When sending checks out for the hunt, please add the date or dates you are hunting, your name, and guests you are paying for on a separate piece of paper (so I know who is coming and don't over book). Also include if you are going to bring a dog. The hunt will take place Bear Creek Hunt Club, located at 12670 Beecher Rd. Clayton, MI 49235. We will be meeting there at 8am for donuts and coffee. The hunt will start at 9am. Please send 





checks to: Nearest Hotel 

Bear Creek Hunt Club Sunset Acres Motel 1-517-448-8968

6750 Dell Road http://www.sunsetacresmotel.com

Saline, MI 48176

734-429-7202


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

TTT

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ttt

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Few spots left

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

